
Surface Go: The Better PC the iPad Pro Wasn’t - riqbal
https://medium.com/@ow/surface-go-review-the-better-pc-the-ipad-pro-wasnt-7d597c91e12c
======
voltagex_
>you’ll find yourself up against memory limitations with the 8 GB of RAM
onboard when you’re not thinking about what’s open in the background

Sigh. I guess we're never going back to memory-efficient applications, are we?

~~~
arnon
I have 8GB of RAM, and I can't even open more than 10 tabs anymore, especially
if one of them is Gmail and the other is Slack.

I honestly find myself using quite a bit of Microsoft Edge, because it's just
so much more efficient at this point.

~~~
scawf
Same here. Firefox is also better than chrome on this.

